# Bad Work Pict



## GREENPLUM

got these in a email

Just cut it out , that's the framers problem!









NO leaks boss.









turbo dryer vent


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

dammit, STAY AWAY FROM MY CUSTOMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREENPLUM

a few more

let me tighten this last one and were done









the Brass Nipples look good









code approved in the south


----------



## Optimus Primer

lol. he used a chew can for a junction box. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

house plumber said:


> lol. he used a chew can for a junction box. :laughing:


 Atleast he stapled it within 6" of the junction can!!!!! Thats priceless.:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber

when were you in missouri???


----------



## Optimus Primer

TheMaster said:


> Atleast he stapled it within 6" of the junction can!!!!! Thats priceless.:laughing:


 
And sealed it with mastic. It's waterproof now.


----------



## Ron

Wow that's just out there, never seen anything like them, 1st one I have but the others, no way.


----------



## Bayside500

house plumber said:


> lol. he used a chew can for a junction box. :laughing:


looks like low voltage wire to me, not that it really matters though :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Bayside500 said:


> looks like low voltage wire to me, not that it really matters though :laughing:


Yeah you're right. Ask Spriggs what happened when they turned their low voltage lights on when they were moving in. They had to call the fire trucks, remember.


----------



## Protech

Thank you homedepot and lowes. What would our country be like without them:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

28 couplings on the heater to go, 28 couplings to go, take one down, pass it aorund, 28 couplings on the heater to go.


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic

A Cope can,that's friggin hilarious. Do electricians have a BOCA code as well?:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM

a few more

tool locker









is duck tape ok here









Nike AIR


----------



## TheMaster

The last two pics are pics of people rigs for growing dope


----------



## U&I Plumber

TheMaster said:


> The last two pics are pics of people rigs for growing dope


voice of experience?


----------



## Redwood

U&I Plumber said:


> voice of experience?


Good one!


----------



## TheMaster

U&I Plumber said:


> voice of experience?


 Dateline NBC did a whole story on that I think or it could have been MSNBC. People rent houses and then totally destroy them rigging it for their farming needs. Mold and Mildew ruin everything in the house and some catch fire from overloaded electrical and rigged wiring. Its a big problem out in california. Alot of the Owners lost thousands in cleanup costs and replacing all the drywall.


----------



## GREENPLUM

I hope this guy doesnt sell this video


----------



## SewerRatz

GREENPLUM said:


> I hope this guy doesnt sell this video
> YouTube - Install Drain Pipes


 Lol I posted that over on Terry's forum for a lady that just could not understand that the pipes slip together.


----------



## GREENPLUM

look how crooked his cut is, and why so much pipe dope


----------



## ESPinc

Those pictures are killing me, thanks for the laugh. That first one with the cut TGI brought back memories of a guy in pinellas county in the early eighties would show up to do a 2nd rough with a chain saw. You can only imagine what the place looked like when he was through. You could drop the whole stack flashing though the roof. The county eventually threw him out.


----------



## Protech

I love that 6" trap seal in the video:laughing:


----------



## dbowen

you might be a *******


----------



## Herk

Plumb-A-Holic said:


> A Cope can,that's friggin hilarious. Do electricians have a BOCA code as well?


I think that falls under the 'BACO code.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

My old boss took me to job one time where the ho's kitchen line was run flat. He told me to cut the bottom of the joist in order to get grade. lol You can tell he got his plumbing experience sitting behind a desk. I ended up suggesting to the ho to go through the exterior wall and tie into the sewer line outside the house. it was only and 1 1/2 line so I increased it to 2inch till I got to the wall then increased it to 3 inch through the wall and to the 4 inch outside sewer line.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

That video is funny.That guy has the personality of a Flanged tail peice (none).


----------



## Airgap

*More bad work pics*


----------



## Airgap

Airgap said:


> View attachment 2723


Oh, that is the disconnect for this..:blink:







Thinkin about putting a deck on it and takin it to the lake....


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Air Gap, slap a 110 horse merc on it and I'll bring the beer.


----------



## GREENPLUM

HO complained of a sewer smell in his basment bathroom. Called me to fix it. First thing I look at is the Sewage Ejector Pump and see this.








The hack that did the plumbing turned out to be the GC of the job. He took the rubber out of the Studor Vent and used Flowguard Gold CPVC glue on all the PVC joints.








HO is seeking legal advice.

I know that AAV's DONT work on cans. :thumbsup:


----------



## ESPinc

The vent on the lift needs to run out thru the roof.. That will eliminate the problem. I have seen that done here by "HH" before.


----------



## M5Plumb

Ditto !!:thumbup:


Protech said:


> I love that 6" trap seal in the video:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim

AN AAV can't be used on a sewage ejector tank. you need air to move both ways.


----------



## Airgap

The legal advice he needs is to sue sue sue. Then sue some more.....


----------



## Protech

My legal advice would be to hire a plumber next time.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Plumber Jim said:


> AN AAV can't be used on a sewage ejector tank. you need air to move both ways.


God Jim, you are gonna hate me for this but anyhooo. Go on studor's web site. They will show you a piping diagram for using a studor vent on an ejector pump. I know, you don't have to say it. :furious:


----------



## hepco

And we have to compete against guys that do this kind of work?????


----------



## Airgap

Found this pic online...Durn too small!


----------



## Plumber Jim

nhmaster3015 said:


> God Jim, you are gonna hate me for this but anyhooo. Go on studor's web site. They will show you a piping diagram for using a studor vent on an ejector pump. I know, you don't have to say it. :furious:



that's an interesting design. I doubt that the inspectors would allow that here. It looks like it would work though. I wouldn't want that setup in my home.


----------



## Airgap

Intenet picture I found.


----------



## Ron

Must have been an electrician to plumb that urinal. :laughing:


----------



## Herk

Is that a broken AAV?


----------



## stillaround

Is this in Europe?


----------



## Plumbworker

:no:


----------



## TheMaster

Holy crap


----------



## Airgap

:blink:


Plumbworker said:


> :no:


 Did they put that one piece of hard pipe in just for the hanger? Quite a selection of flex too:blink:


----------



## nhmaster3015

I like the AAV, gives me a place to set my beer.


----------



## Pipedoc

Plumbworker said:


> :no:


You better hide that before Tankless sees it. :laughing:

That's scary.


----------



## SlickRick

stillaround said:


> Is this in Europe?


 
If it were Europe it would not have the AAV , just open pipe! :laughing:


----------



## stillaround

Plumbworker said:


> :no:


 Lowes and Home depot sell pieces of galv. and its cheaper to do that connection without the flexys(for all you handymen watching)


----------



## Rhitchcock

not that i am condoning that kind of work but at least they installed a T&P and a scale inhibitor on it. is it me or is that double wall venting?:blink:


----------



## nhmaster3015

slickrick said:


> If it were Europe it would not have the AAV , just open pipe! :laughing:


If you were in france you'd just piss in the street :thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

nhmaster3015 said:


> If you were in france you'd just piss in the street :thumbsup:


 And then immediatly surrender.:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbworker

Rhitchcock said:


> not that i am condoning that kind of work but at least they installed a T&P and a scale inhibitor on it. is it me or is that double wall venting?:blink:


yep... that auqastar requires b vent


----------



## gear junkie

Airgap said:


> View attachment 3166
> 
> Intenet picture I found.


Looks like from iraq. Uses the same fittings and urinal.


----------



## Tankless

You can do it, we can help.

That is something special right there. It did make my blood pressure go up a little.




Plumbworker said:


> :no:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

house plumber said:


> And sealed it with mastic. It's waterproof now.


 
talked to our shop electrician who is very versed with code and all... that chew can's actually legal if you can believe that... its a low/no voltage line so it doesn't need to be in a formal J-box.


----------



## TheMaster

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> talked to our shop electrician who is very versed with code and all... that chew can's actually legal if you can believe that... its a low/no voltage line so it doesn't need to be in a formal J-box.


 Here that would not be legal...low voltage or anything else.:blink: But where I live is prolly where the pic was taken:laughing: I see crap kinda like that. Once found a K-sink drain installed with 2" galvy pipe in 5' sections and used 2" gate valves for couplings:laughing: The guy who lived there worked at the shipyard.:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap




----------



## Airgap




----------



## Airgap




----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

Airgap, looks like you came and took a few picts of some of the wonderful work I get to see in some of the buildings I have the joy of working in...


----------



## Redwood

nhmaster3015 said:


> God Jim, you are gonna hate me for this but anyhooo. Go on studor's web site. They will show you a piping diagram for using a studor vent on an ejector pump. I know, you don't have to say it. :furious:


The interesting thing about Studor's idea for using a Studor vent on a pit is that it would work with or, without the Studor vent....:laughing:

Note: I didn't say it would work good but it would work...


----------



## Airgap

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> Airgap, looks like you came and took a few picts of some of the wonderful work I get to see in some of the buildings I have the joy of working in...


Yes, the joys of higher education...:blink:


----------



## Plumbworker




----------



## RealLivePlumber

Whew. THAT was hot. Burned the shiot out of it. 

He said "let it dry by itself"

What a Tard.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Plumbworker said:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Pipedoc

Thanks for posting that Plumbworker. Now I know what I've been doing wrong for these years.


:lol:


----------



## Plumbworker

yeah i had a good long laugh after watching this..


----------



## Airgap

"Next you clean your feeting":thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster

I posted on the wrong thread but glad i found this one anyway!


----------



## Redwood

RealLivePlumber said:


> Whew. THAT was hot. Burned the shiot out of it.
> 
> He said "let it dry by itself"
> 
> What a Tard.


If you think that was hot you should see his brazing video! :laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker

I was going through some all files last night and found these. 























































WTF!!









"honey whats that smell?"













































i think i found this picture from some blogg i was reading awhile back homeowner thinks he can plumb his house..:laughing:


----------



## ESPinc

Plumbworker

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Hey Julio, wee got no 4 eench smoke pipe on de truck, but we got plenty of de elbows!!:thumbup:


----------



## Plasticman

Some of those are priceless


----------



## GREENPLUM




----------



## GREENPLUM




----------



## GREENPLUM




----------



## Redwood

Damn GreenPlum I just read an email from my brother with those same shots in it...:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM

Redwood said:


> Damn GreenPlum I just read an email from my brother with those same shots in it...:laughing:


thought I would share with the boys:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim

GREENPLUM said:


>


 Man, I love those ones that they use all the extra pieces.. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Plumber Jim said:


> Man, I love those ones that they use all the extra pieces.. :laughing:


 Yeah, they figure it came in the bag, must have to use them all!!:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster




----------



## Optimus Primer

Looks like some of those old jail house keys hanging there above the light switch. Reminds me of the Brady Bunch episode when they went to the Grand Canyon and stopped at the ghost town and that old man locked them in the jail and took off in their car.


----------



## Plasticman

I was wondering who stole my wa wa heater


----------



## TheMaster

Plasticman said:


> I was wondering who stole my wa wa heater


 Looks like they took your pipe too,I was wondering who did that.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM

this one is bad,,


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Here is a couple of gems from a crib I was in today.

Yes, that is an oil fired forced hot air furnace.


----------

